# Trigano Tribute - Top Box?



## 99431 (May 27, 2006)

We have a '06 Trigano Tribute (silver with roof bars). We would like to add some more storage with a top box. The space between the roof lights is about 84cm long (by ~2m wide), or the space at the side is about 119cm long by about 53 cm wide.

Has anyone managed to find a top box to fit this model? Or does anyone know where I might find something to fit?

(So far I've had no problems using the ladder, but a few comments I've seen here will make me a bit more wary in future!)

Jon


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Jon2000,

Oldenstar has fitted one to his 07 550. I have looked on the roof of my 650 and there are bars across the van in the middle as well as the 2 long rails that run down the sides. 

Oldenstar, did you put your box towards the rear so it could be accessed by the rear ladder or on the centre rails? Point being that I would not fancy walking across the roof from the rear ladder to the middle of the van to access the box otherwise another set of ladders / steps would need to be carried I guess.

Cheers
P


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Jon2000 first
When we were looking at motorhomes we did look at 2005 Tribute which had a Top Box fitted at the rear of the roof, accessed by a non-standard type ladder. I really don't know if this compromised any hatches on that model as I can't remember the inside.
For you and 650, I wanted extra space to store such things as our recliners etc so I looked at roof boxes, but the rear kitchen roof hatch means access from the rear is not possible without climbing on the roof.
The two roof cross members are between the two roof hatches but, particularly on the smaller 550 there is only about 160cm between the hatches.(Sorry can't remember the exact measure now).
So, courtesy of Price-Drop TV I purchased a telescopic ladder which extends to about 3.4m, plus a few feet of pipe insulation.
I then went to Halfords and after trying a roof box that was fractionally too long to clear the hatches I settled on a Thule Roof Box, I think they call it the Ocean 100, but Halfords called it the Pacific 100.
Crucially the box opens on the offside so mine is fitted near the offside of the van between the two roof hatches.
I extend my ladder, use pipe insulation to cushion the contact points, and can access the box very well.
I had planned to sit my collapsible ladder on top of the existing ladder where it fits very nicely, well secured and locked of course, but I have not yet got a cover for it so at the moment it rides behind the drivers seat.
The ladder is a great bit of kit, very useful for other things, and they are available on the store at this MHF site but a bit too pricey for me.
HTH
Paul


----------



## 99431 (May 27, 2006)

Tribute 650 & Paul,

Thanks for answering.

I have the '06 Trigano which is on an older version of the Ducato. It's a bit (~7") longer than the 550, and ~15" shorter than the 650. There are no cross bars fitted, just the two bars along the edges. Looking at the pictures on the Trigano site, the front, Heki, light must be in about the same place as mine. The kitchen layout looks similar, so I guess the rear light is also in about the same place.

I've had a look at the Ocean/Pacific 100 (139cm long by 90cm wide), and there is no way that I could fit that without fouling the lights. There is only 84cm between the roof lights, and the space at the side of the rear light is only 53cm wide. 

Paul, I don't understand how you managed to fit the box without fouling the lights. Did you fit it sideways? Have I missed something?

Regards,

Jon


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Jon
Firstly I can't understand how your Tribute only has 84 cm (33 inches) 
between the two roof lights, as it is a longer van than mine.
I think I measured mine at about 159cm, and I can confirm that my box is fitted as it should be (i.e not crosswise).
I also needed to fit it to the offside because my tv aerial is on the nearside.
It fits neatly onto the provided crossbars and clamps around them. (I am not totally satisfied as I am still waiting for the luggage securing straps and some clips which should have been in the box).

Paul


----------

